# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool_2022.03.12.0 Released | IOS Features Support All on Windows Without Credit

## mohamed73

*UnlockTool_2022.03.12.0 Released Update Auto.*   *Big Update for IOS Features Support All on Windows Without Credit* **  *- Bypass MDM No Jailbreak All IOS To 15.3.1 [ New Added ] [Beta Test]
- Create Folder on Click of Backup Passcode [ New Added ]
- Untethered Bypass [NO MEID] Signal With GSM Carrier IOS 12.0 -> 14.5.1 Full Notification (Iphone 7G -> Iphone X)
- USB Patcher for jailbreak fix Error Checkra1n -20
- Bypass Passcode Full Notification(Ios 12 to 14.8.1)
- Fix Passcode Notification
- Safe Format
- Reboot Device * *Improvements* **  *- Improved [MTP] Install Driver Samsung Bypass FRP SM-A127F And More New Models
- Added ASUS Feature Enable Adb Erase FRP Generic for TAB
- Added Loader Vivo Y15s [PD2140F] New Security Boot Preloader Mode Factory Reset | FRP
- Added Loader Vivo Y21 [PD2139F] New Security Boot Preloader Mode Factory Reset | FRP  All Guide Video Functions UnlockTool
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   LINK DOWNLOAD TOOL
Download Google Drive - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Download MediaFire - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------

